# Recife Expats



## marcuswtay

Hey I am a Canadian living in Recife and I am looking for other expats. I just recently moved here and I am slowly getting used to the city. I am simply looking for some kind of expat community here but it seems difficult to find.


----------



## Rick lingard

*Hi*

Are you still in Recife ? did you find any expat friends or community , i have been living in Olinda ( Varadoura ) since May 2013 , it wouls be good to have some contact with some english speakers now and again


----------



## Ryan88

I will be in Recife starting in 2014 - 2017. let me know if you are still in the area


----------



## debzor

I have been living and working on the island of Itamaraca an hour away from Recife for the past 6+ years - let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Ryan88

How do you like Itamaraca? I do not have to move to Recife i just though it might be the best place to live. I will be working near Goiana and am looking for somewhere fun and safe to live. I am also considering Joao Pessoa


----------



## debzor

Ryan88 said:


> How do you like Itamaraca? I do not have to move to Recife i just though it might be the best place to live. I will be working near Goiana and am looking for somewhere fun and safe to live. I am also considering Joao Pessoa


Perhaps you will be working for Fiat or Ambev, or one of the other new companies setting up in this area? They are only about 20-30 mins from us here!

If you want city life, and everything that that entails, then Recife or JP are your best bets. However be aware that rush hour traffic will make the journeys to work and home again an absolute nightmare! Likewise if you lived on the island and wanted to work in Recife or JP, I would advise against it.

If you want small town beach life, with much easier access to work, then maybe Itamaraca would be perfect for you?


----------



## Ryan88

Yea I am not sure what i am looking for yet. I am younger, 25, right now and want to go somwhere where i will meet people easily due to i am coming alone and my life will be in Brazil for the next 3 years. Does Itamaraca have nice appartments or homes to rent on or near the beach? also is there good resturants/bars in Itamaraca? Is there a certian area that has more of a younger crowd? 

The small town beach life sounds good but i am alone and want to make sure it will be an area that i will meet people close to my age.

Thanks for the information!

-Ryan


----------



## debzor

Ryan88 said:


> Yea I am not sure what i am looking for yet. I am younger, 25, right now and want to go somwhere where i will meet people easily due to i am coming alone and my life will be in Brazil for the next 3 years. Does Itamaraca have nice appartments or homes to rent on or near the beach? also is there good resturants/bars in Itamaraca? Is there a certian area that has more of a younger crowd?
> 
> The small town beach life sounds good but i am alone and want to make sure it will be an area that i will meet people close to my age.
> 
> Thanks for the information!
> 
> -Ryan


Hi Ryan

Look here for more about the island: www.itamaracatourism.com

Weekends sees a lot of people, younger as well as older, coming to the island, and yes there are properties to rent on the beach.


----------



## debzor

Ryan88 said:


> Yea I am not sure what i am looking for yet. I am younger, 25, right now and want to go somwhere where i will meet people easily due to i am coming alone and my life will be in Brazil for the next 3 years. Does Itamaraca have nice appartments or homes to rent on or near the beach? also is there good resturants/bars in Itamaraca? Is there a certian area that has more of a younger crowd?
> 
> The small town beach life sounds good but i am alone and want to make sure it will be an area that i will meet people close to my age.
> 
> Thanks for the information!
> 
> -Ryan


Ryan - just a quick thought... are you looking to meet ex-pats of a similar age, or Brazilians? There will be very, very few ex-pats, but loads of Brazilians - do you speak Portuguese, or will you be able to speak some?


----------



## Ryan88

I do not speak portuguese yet. i am going to be starting my training very soon here in the US. When i was in Belo Horizonte a few weeks ago it was very difficult to get around due to very few people spoke english. When i was in Recife it was a little easier seems more people speak at least some english there. 

I am not sure there will be any ex-pats my age there so im guess mostly Brazilians. I would like to meet anyone i can due to i know no one in the area currently. 

if you do not mind me asking. How old are you?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## debzor

Ryan88 said:


> I do not speak portuguese yet. i am going to be starting my training very soon here in the US. When i was in Belo Horizonte a few weeks ago it was very difficult to get around due to very few people spoke english. When i was in Recife it was a little easier seems more people speak at least some english there.
> 
> I am not sure there will be any ex-pats my age there so im guess mostly Brazilians. I would like to meet anyone i can due to i know no one in the area currently.
> 
> if you do not mind me asking. How old are you?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ryan


Ryan - I just sent you a private message...


----------



## fcb12

Hi! I just moved to Recife a few weeks ago. I'm living in the Zona Norte and I would love to meet up with some expats.


----------



## Ryan88

Just seen this message. have not looked into Zona Norte at all. maybe i will look into this area some. how do you like the area?


----------



## ccalado

*Hi there!*

Hello Everyone!

I think my situation is a little different than most...I was actually born here in Recife, but lived half my life in the US. I moved back here a year ago. 
Do you guys meet once in a while?
I speak both languages fluently, so Ryan, if you need help when you get here let me know!


----------



## fcb12

Hello! 

I have not met anyone yet, no, but I would like to. I live in zone Norte but work in boa viagem, and will happily meet anywhere else. Ryan, when do you arrive? Let me know if you need anything, I also speak both English and Portuguese fluently


----------



## ccalado

Sweet, let's meet! 
I live in Madalena, and do most things, including work in Z. Norte.


----------



## fcb12

I'm traveling until end of next week, but I'm down to meet the week after that (jan 13th and on).


----------



## debzor

I live and work on the island of Itamaraca, which you will no doubt know, but I do come to Recife frequently. So let me know if you are heading my way one weekend, or when you are meeting in Recife, and I will try to get to meet you as well and introduce you to others...


----------



## ccalado

What´s a good day/ date for you guys? Where should we go?


----------



## ccalado

Is everyone around? Shall we set a date to meet? How about Thu, 1/23?


----------



## Ryan88

Hi i have still not moved yet. I will be in the dominican republic in 3 weeks then maybe another month or 2 after that i will be relocating. March/May sometime.

Hope all is going well. Wish i was there right now frezzing up here in the northern states.


----------



## ccalado

Hey Ryan!
You´ll be getting here just in time for the world cup. I´m actually going to have some friends from the US over, it´ll be a good time. You´re welcome to join us then.
I do miss the seasons in the US (it´s one of the things I miss the most, actually), but I´m not sure I´d like to be freezing  Where do you currently live? I used to live in Mass...oh, Massachusetts! It has the best seasons!

In the meanwhile, enjoy the DR!


----------



## Ryan88

Hey i will be in Recife July 21st - July 27th. are you still near the area?


----------



## ccalado

I´m still around


----------



## Beijaflor

Hi is anyone still around? In two weeks, I am moving to recife for two years and would love to meet other expats.


----------



## debzor

I have been on the island of Itamaraca just north of Recife for 8 years - can introduce you to other Americans working here if you like...


----------



## Beijaflor

Debzor, I would love that! How far from recife are you? I am going to try posting a few more times so I can pm you.


----------



## debzor

Timing of everything from Recife depends on traffic, weather, etc! But usually about an hour to an hour and a half. Are you coming here to work - where?


----------

